# Salamanders Army- Very Pic Heavy



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This is an army that I painted over the course of quite a few sessions.

For this force, we went with a sort of combined interpretation for Salamander skin- they have an African skin tones with the yellow hair that older Salamanders have had, but not the drow skin or eyes that some of them have.

The force was started before the more recent wave of Salamanders. The skin tone and hair colors clearly changed back and forth as the fluff has been developed (and maybe some of the 'Eavy Metal painters didn't get the memo).

Also, on the fire you'll notice that the flames that are painted on to represent artwork are largely done backwards (as hotrod flames often are). I did do the correct lighting on any of the actual flames the minis are displaying.

Anyway, here's pictures of the force, all in one place:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Love that first Dread! Tbh I'm not overly keen on that He'stan though, he just looks sort of unfinished if you don't mind me saying


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nicely done! The attention to detail is very nice - lots of tiny bits of battle damage and such. Looks great!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks very nice, its bery clean work with that great magma effect on a lot of the models that certainly comes out nicely. Well done.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice work @odinsgrandson :biggrin:

Really like your dreads! 

Not usually a fan a battle damage but you make it work!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks.

There are some tricks to getting battle damage to work right, and I'm glad that you like them.


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome army, the blood of Vulkan flows through your veins. 

Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely work on these.
Out of pure curiosity, wow long would you say it takes you to complete something like say, a space marine, from unboxing to the last brushstroke?


----------

